# My little secret



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been afraid to announce it because I thought it was bad luck, but now I'm sure, Mari is expecting our first litter. I'm so darned excited I'm over the moon. I need to find a name for our kennel. Since I use Gableshavs. I thought Gables would suffice. This is such an exciting time. She was bred on July 5, 7th and 9th. It will be a triple Fivel litter. For those who don't know, Fivel was a lovely havanese, I'm hoping for someone who looks just like him. I've never done this before but I've got wonderful mentors willing to step in and help. Isn't this the greatest news?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How very exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WAHOO eace:*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh big congrats!!! When is the due date and who is the Daddy?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! How exciting for you (and, I'm not gonna lie, I'm kinda selfish too...I love puppy pics  )


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Daddy is Teddy, Ch. Alderon's Overlook Cola Float. Mari is a Pan daughter and Teddy makes amazingly lovely puppies with Pan daughters. Mari is out of Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons and Showman's Klassie Karman B. so she's related to Sweepea on her mom's side and Pan, her dad was top toy last year. How excited I am when these puppies arrive. I cant stand the anticipation.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Breeding was July 5, 7 & 9 so we estimate puppies will arrive at the earliest 9/2 and at the latest 9/10. I haven't even gotten my whelping box yet. I better get moving. I'm reading everything I can get my hands on, but this is such an ominous task for me, I'm really scared. Our first litter, so cool.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I haven't been to the vet yet, but Mari's svelte figure is definitely getting more rubinesque, and her breasts are pink, a sure sign. I will be getting xrays soon. Is there any reason to get the ultrasound? I'm so excited, I'm going to be a grandma.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yipee, I can feel your excitement and I am so excited for you! There's only one thing wrong.....I wish it was me, lol.
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations. That is a very nice pairing. I can't wait to see those puppies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! That's great news!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Paula, I have been waiting for this announcement. Now everyone knows why I quietly took Paula off our list for attending the National, she has a momma to take care of :whoo:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Leeann,

I'm terrible at keeping secrets, this was so hard when I posted Ruby's thread and people wanted to know....and I so wanted to tell them. I can't believe it, puppies will be here in only...what is it...3 weeks...PANIC....EXCITEMENT. I need to order that whelping box today.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

BTW Teddy is a chocolate parti. He will bring some lovely color into Mari's line. I will post pictures, meanwhile I'm keeping fingers, toes, arms, legs crossed that this will be an easy delivery and all the puppies will be healthy and survive.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can feel your excitement, anticipation and nervousness. What a thrill it will be and I can't wait to see the babies. I'm sending out prayers for an easy delivery and a healthy outcome for all. Keep us posted.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What great news and nice pedigree!!! I'd love to see pictures of Mom and Dad.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Paula....I want to walk in your shoes.  I would be floating to think I was going to have a pile of puppies in my house. Congrats...and I will be looking for the pics. OMG...this forum site is killing me with all the puppy pictures. Get that box ordered!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

From what I understand, the ultrasound isn't worth the expense. Do you have a mentor? They can show you how/where to feel the "walnuts". Apparently you have a short window of time and you can confirm the pregnancy yourself. Others start measuring the belly and then a week before they are due will spend the money on the xrays. Good luck.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh my how'd I miss this announcement? Congratulations! How exciting! 

Teddy is Gitter's dad. I just saw him when we picked up Gitter in Florida. It really is a small world. My sister's Hav is from Lynn and out of Luigi, who I believe is Pan's dad. 

We're gonna be relatives!?! eace:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paula- I just have to say I love the excitement in your messages and will definitely follow this thread!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> From what I understand, the ultrasound isn't worth the expense. Do you have a mentor? They can show you how/where to feel the "walnuts". Apparently you have a short window of time and you can confirm the pregnancy yourself. Others start measuring the belly and then a week before they are due will spend the money on the xrays. Good luck.


Lisa,
I have to disagree. I have found the ultrasounds to be more accurate then someone feeling the abdomen also, one needs to "know" the touch and hard can be done to the pups if not done properly.

If you are not in a hurry to know, you can tell for sure by 5 weeks! <grin>


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I did an u/s with our first litter, because I was just too darned excited!
I then learned that about a week later, I was able to feel the babies in her tummy~
So from then on, I have just had patience and I have been able to feel the babies each time, and I haven't done the u/s.
But I recommend doing an x-ray a few days before she's due...it's nice to have a puppy count when it's time for delivery~


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying Kathy - yes, I know you can harm the puppies if you don't know what you are doing - that's why I asked if she had a mentor. I would never do it and wouldn't have the patience to wait, so you'd see me at the vets for an ultrasound.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Marya's breeder, Judie P. and Lynn N. (Mari's dad's breeder) are my mentors. Lynn is so busy with HCA and her presentation for the Nationals that right now she's unable to give me much attention. Louise D. is also my mentor. I have people here in Miami in my dog club and friends from Tropical Havanese willing and able to help. Believe me, I don't think I can get through this alone. Now you guys are also involved in the fun. 

I gave Mari a bath last night and boy she's grown in girth over night. It's amazing how the belly just popped. We're seeing the vet tomorrow afternoon to get her input and advice.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that's fabulous Paula. How wonderful to have such experienced people helping you.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Yay, it's very exciting. I am so happy for you! I have sometimes considered having Kona breed with a female, b/c of his temperment, disposition and awesome color and coat, but then my baby will become my BIG BOY .. LOL 
I can't wait to see pictures and see all your new little cutties!!!!!!!!!!!!
Xrays aren't very expensive either, we had a foster/rescue that was pregnant, not a havanese, it was a sheltie. She just had one pup and it died at birth, but it's neat to see them on an xray. Their little bones and paws.. awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't take this breeding lightly. I studied pedigrees, dogs, offa.org site and health testing and also talked to many breeders before choosing Teddy. He just fits so well with Pan daughters. Then I had to talk his owner into allowing Mari to breed with him LOL. She was wonderful during the breeding and has taught me so much. Mari is completely health tested. I put off breeding last year because her hip xrays hadn't come back from ofa in time. Her hips are 'good' and everything else passed. She now has a CHIC number 44670. She was shown to her championship as was Teddy. You can see, this was not taken lightly and I don't recommend breeding unless you do your homework, and only breed to make the breed better, producing sound, health tested, beautiful puppies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is sage advice, Paula.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well said, Paula!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations!
How exciting! I can't even imagine.

Beverly


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Mari had her ultrasound on Thursday, our vet saw four puppies. Due date is Sept. 2 at the earliest and Sept 5 at the latest. I'm getting the room (next to my bed) set up with her whelping box and x-pen. I guess I could have gone to the Nationals after all, she's so calm and happy. I already have the vet and an emergency vet lined up for a 
c-section if we have problems. Two friends from my dog club in Miami have agreed to help, they are seasoned breeders, although Jeannie only breeds boxers and bull mastiffs, my mentors have said she'll be just fine for the job. I went to the HCA site and got my list of supplies and will put together everything this weekend. Then the only thing to do will be to wait for the day, and to give momma tons of love and attention during her special time. I'm putting together a photo album and my son is designing a website. I'll post the address when he's finished. The anticipation is so much fun.
Hugs,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Paula! 4 puppies huh? :clap2::whoo:
If they come a day late Sept.3 it'll be on my birthday! (hint-hint)I'd like a puppy for my birthday!:biggrin1:

Seriously----congrats!

Quincy has Pan,and Fievel in his pedigree:becky:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paula, that is great, congrats on 4 puppies!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like everything is coming together Paula, I cant wait to see the 4 little cuties.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

It's 4 minimum, there may be another one hiding in there.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Paula, you must be beside yourself with excitement whether it's 4 or 5 puppies. I'm so excited and happy for you. Congrats, congrats and best wishes for an easy, safe whelping.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Lisa,
Your words to G-d's ears. Thanks all for the positive thoughts. I'm taking a break from reading my book about breeding and whelping dogs. It's like cramming for an exam only much more important.
Hugs


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, Puppies and more puppies. How exciting.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Isn't that funny Paula? I was envisioning you doing just that - reading and reading and reading. Good for you. What a fun time for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my! I can feel your excitement! From breeding parrots a time or two, I know what you mean about cramming for an exam. I did the same thing, reading and studying and marking pages, discussing things with mentors and checking and double checking all my supplies. You'll do great! Being prepared and informed is a large part of things. It sounds like your getting your backup plans in place as well. I'm wishing you the best of luck with an easy delivery for your girl.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Isn't that funny Paula? I was envisioning you doing just that - reading and reading and reading. Good for you. What a fun time for you.


I'm a librarian, reading, studying and doing research are what I do best. Delivering puppies, well that's something else. I'm very thankful I have help.


----------

